#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  demon names

## isis

if any one has any demon names could you please give them to me by posting them here. any demons you guys might have is ok with me as long as i have the names.. 

i am helping anti out and i really need demon names please post them..


thank you,


ISIS

----------


## Reinga

Tikaboo

^Lots of deamon names, books, details ect. However I really wouldn't recomend you play with fire, unless your intentions are to burn something.

----------


## isis

i am a member of that site.. so i already know.. and i know the lower realms very well.. thank you though.. i already did those names..

----------


## Reinga

....so what is it your are doing with these demon names anyways?

----------


## isis

write stories about them and defining them. i have alot of demon in my life and i jest want to give them ther own space in the world.

----------


## Reinga

So what is it you are looking to archive by giving "them there own place in the world"? I don't mean to offend you I am mearly intrested in what you will archive by doing so. If I can find it I will post an e-book I downloaded from OF.com called the demonomicon lots of good infomation on deamons. 

Just one more question, are you looking for demon names not found in the old grimoires or just the names of any deamons?

----------


## isis

well i am try to help out people who are new by finding demons and defining who and what they are.. i am interested in what every you can give me..

----------


## Reinga

> well i am try to help out people who are new by finding demons and defining who and what they are.. i am interested in what every you can give me..


Ok here some ideas IÃ¢â¬â¢ve been working on over the last year or so. Many people see deamons as being spirits, servants of the underworld ect... I have however began to reject this as mere superstition, deamons are something that is very hard to describeÃ¢â¬Â¦ they rest in the unconscious mind acting as our drives making is lust after things that deep down we really want, like ones "true will" however deamons are usually the darker things that we have been forced to repress as most of these things are a taboo this is not however always the case they can be emotions towards a person or anything. They come in many different forms and can be hard to recognize. The unconscious mind is haunted by these demons, though they have no real form they can be forced to take one so to be studied (often symbolic), as an artist I found that automatic drawing when in a state of "gnosis" the most useful way to draw (pun not intended lol) out these deamons. Once on paper the deamons have now been forced into the physical and out of the unconscious, only now may the magician start to see his own deamons and recognize them. Once realized and physically manifested not only can the sorcerer know his faults/fears/deep dark emotions he can begin to fix these things.

The way I see it is like this; if there is aÃ¢â¬Âhigher selfÃ¢â¬Â there also must be Ã¢â¬Ålower selvesÃ¢â¬Â. Where the higher self is whole the lower is broken up into many different parts hence why itÃ¢â¬â¢s Ã¢â¬Ålower selvesÃ¢â¬Â rather than Ã¢â¬Ålower selfÃ¢â¬Â. The higher self can only truly be realized once the magician is one and not a broken many. 

IÃ¢â¬â¢ll stop now rambling on a bit. Just what IÃ¢â¬â¢ve been working on thought it might be helpful, feel free to disagree. Still looking for that e-book might be on my other laptop when I find it IÃ¢â¬â¢ll post it here. 

Hope this helps  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lokia_Zos

Reinga, I practice in very similar ways, and have a similar view on demons for the most part. However, this talk of lower selves and higher self, I have some questions in relation to that.

1. Do you believe there is only one higher self, and many lower selves, or is there as many higher selves as lower selves?
2. What is this talk of higher and lower, is it only in relation to where this self comes from? ...or possibly where the self is going? 

I ask these questions because when I take a look at this "self" of mine, I see many selves that I'm made up of. "We are Legion". Though I've felt that I'd be better off without some of these selves, most of them I've kept because they make me..well me. A self can be transformed, and though it's origins may very well be from the dark places in our lives it could be used towards good (your own definition of what that is)

Also, I think it's just common for higher self to be talked about, but my experience is that I definitely have more than one higher self.

----------


## isis

> Ok here some ideas IÃ¢â¬â¢ve been working on over the last year or so. Many people see deamons as being spirits, servants of the underworld ect... I have however began to reject this as mere superstition, deamons are something that is very hard to describeÃ¢â¬Â¦ they rest in the unconscious mind acting as our drives making is lust after things that deep down we really want, like ones "true will" however deamons are usually the darker things that we have been forced to repress as most of these things are a taboo this is not however always the case they can be emotions towards a person or anything. They come in many different forms and can be hard to recognize. The unconscious mind is haunted by these demons, though they have no real form they can be forced to take one so to be studied (often symbolic), as an artist I found that automatic drawing when in a state of "gnosis" the most useful way to draw (pun not intended lol) out these deamons. Once on paper the deamons have now been forced into the physical and out of the unconscious, only now may the magician start to see his own deamons and recognize them. Once realized and physically manifested not only can the sorcerer know his faults/fears/deep dark emotions he can begin to fix these things.
> 
> The way I see it is like this; if there is aÃ¢â¬Âhigher selfÃ¢â¬Â there also must be Ã¢â¬Ålower selvesÃ¢â¬Â. Where the higher self is whole the lower is broken up into many different parts hence why itÃ¢â¬â¢s Ã¢â¬Ålower selvesÃ¢â¬Â rather than Ã¢â¬Ålower selfÃ¢â¬Â. The higher self can only truly be realized once the magician is one and not a broken many. 
> 
> IÃ¢â¬â¢ll stop now rambling on a bit. Just what IÃ¢â¬â¢ve been working on thought it might be helpful, feel free to disagree. Still looking for that e-book might be on my other laptop when I find it IÃ¢â¬â¢ll post it here. 
> 
> Hope this helps



yes that will help i love the demons i have and they are many as many as the higher ones but the lower one i use in my magic.. thank you i will love to read what ever you have
to ofer.

----------


## Reinga

The way I see it its kinda like a jigsaw puzzle, the whole picture is the "higher self" or the union of all the lower selves. The pieces of the jigsaw are the "lower selves" before the higher self can be realised the pieces must first be recognised and put into there proper place(metephoricly speaking).

Intresting that you say you have more than one higher self, I would really be intrested in some more information about this.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I do not know if this helps. Demon Names

Abaddon : Hebrew root meaning "to destroy", same as Apollyon
Apollyon (Abaddon) : The King of Demons Rev 9:11
Abigor : Christian demonology - commands 60 legions
Adramelech: Arch Demon whose name means, "King of Fire"
Agares : First Duke of the East, commands 31 legions; appears willingly
Alocer : Strong Duke commands 36 legions; lion's face, dressed as a knight on a horse
Amduscius : Great Duke, governs 29 legions; looks like a unicorn
Andras : Marquesse, commands 30 legions; bird head with angel-like wings
Asmoday : Prince of demons; thought to be the serpent that deceived Eve
Asmodeus : Demon of wrath, banished by Raphael in the Book of Tobit 8:3
Astaroth : Strong Duke over 40 legions and the treasurer of hell
Aym : Great Duke, who commands 26 legions; from christian demonology
Ayperos : Prince, commands 36 legions; from christian demonoly
Azazel : Chief of the goat-demons or "hairy demons"
Bael : Head of the Infernal Armies of 66 legions
Balam : Terrible king with three heads and commands 40 legions
Beelzebub : Prince of Demons, aka Lord of the Flies, former highest ranking angel in heaven
Belial : Chief of all devils, brings about wickedness and guilt
Belphegor : Demon or "god" of the Moabites, Numbers 25
Berith : Great Duke of hell who governs 26 legions, appears as a red soldier on a red horse
Bifrons : declares the understanding of geometry, astrology and other arts
Botis : Appears as a viper, and proclaims the past and future
Buer : President of hell, of the second order, and commands 50 legions
Caym : Great President who takes the shape of a thrush; rules 30 legions
Charon : The boat man who brings souls across the river Styx
Cresil : Demon of impurity and laziness
Crocell : Grand Duke who appears as an angel, and governs 48 legions
Deumos : Female demon with 4 horns and a crown
Eurynome : Superior demon who feeds on corpses; the Prince of Death
Focalor : Grand Duke who drowns men and overthrows ships of war
Furfur : Count of hell, commands 26 legions; appears as angel with a flaming tail
Gaap : Prince of hell, intensifies love and hatred; transporter demon
Geryon : Giant centaur, guardian of hell
Haures : Strong Duke of hell, commands 20 legions and is very frightful with eye aflame
Ipos : Demon count of hell who commands 36 legions; looks like a lion-headed angel
Jezebeth : Demon of falsehoods and lies
Kasdeya : From the "Book of Enoch", the 5th Satan
Kobal : Demon of hilarity
Leonard : Master of black magic and sorcery
Leviathan : Dragon of the Sea, the Crooked Serpent of the abyss
Lilith : Demon of waste.
Lucifer : Light bearer, son of the morning; former seraphim cast out of heaven
Malphas : Grand president of hell, commands 40 legions; appears as a raven
Mammon : Demon of avarice
Mastema : Leader of fallen angels whose job is to tempt men to sin and accuse them before God
Melchom : Demon who carries the money purse; payer of servants
Mephistopheles : Another name for the devil in the Middle Ages
Merihim : Dark Prince of pestilence
Moloch : Demon worshipped by the Israelites through child sacrifice
Mullin : Demon lieutenant of the demon Leonard
Murmur : Great Duke, comes with trumpets sounding and rules 30 legions
Naberius : Strong demon in charge of 29 legions, a Marquis of hell
Nergal : Second order demon, commands the secret police
Nicor : Water demon known for drowning humans; can cause hurricanes, tempests and the like
Nybbas : Manager of visions and dreams, inferior order charlatan
Nysrogh : Second order demon, chief of the house of princes
Oriax : Marquis, demon who commands 30 legions; teaches astrology
Ornias : name of the harassing demon
Ose : Great President, governs 30 legions
Paymon : a king of hell, master of ceremonies; governs 200 legions
Philatanus : Demon who assists Belial in sodomy and pedophile behaviors
Proserpine : aka Persephone, princess of hell
Pruflas : head of 26 legions, has the head of an owl; provokes wars and quarrels
Pyro : Prince of falsehoods and lies
Raum : Count or Great Earle, commands 30 legions; seen as a crow
Rimmon : aka Damas, an ambassador from hell
Ronove : Marquis of hell, commanding 19 legions, teaches languages
Ronwe : Inferior demon, commands 19 legions
Samael : demon angel of death, prince of the power of the air
Semiazas : Chief demon of fallen angels
Shax : Duke of hell, commanding 30 legions, deceitful thief; appears as a stork
Shalbriri : Demon of blindness
Sonneillon : Demon of hatred
Stolas : High prince of hell, commanding 26 legions; teacher of astronomy and plant properties
Succorbenoth : Chief eunuch, sexless, demon of gates
Thamuz : Ambassador of hell, demon master of big weapons
Ukobach : Inferior demon who maintains the fires of hell; appears ablaze
Uphir : Demon physician
Uvall : Duke, commanding 36 legions, knows the past, present and future; strong and scary
Valafar : Strong Duke, commands 10 legions, appears in the shape of a lion
Vepar : Grand Duke, strong; guide of waters, like a mermaid
Verdelet : Master of ceremonies
Verin : Demon of impatience
Vetis : Demon of corruption
Xaphan : Second order demon, former fallen angel, fans the furnace flames
Zagan : Demon King, deceitful, commands 33 legions
Zepar : Grand Duke, appears as a soldier, commanding 26 legions

----------


## isis

> i do not know if this helps. demon names
> 
> abaddon : Hebrew root meaning "to destroy", same as apollyon
> apollyon (abaddon) : The king of demons rev 9:11
> abigor : Christian demonology - commands 60 legions
> adramelech: Arch demon whose name means, "king of fire"
> agares : First duke of the east, commands 31 legions; appears willingly
> alocer : Strong duke commands 36 legions; lion's face, dressed as a knight on a horse
> amduscius : Great duke, governs 29 legions; looks like a unicorn
> ...



yes that helps more then you know that is what i am looking for thank you lady d.

----------


## isis

Cool i will let you know if i find any..

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Isis you are welcome.

----------


## Lokia_Zos

> ]The way I see it its kinda like a jigsaw puzzle, the whole picture is the "higher self" or the union of all the lower selves. The pieces of the jigsaw are the "lower selves" before the higher self can be realised the pieces must first be recognised and put into there proper place(metephoricly speaking).
> 
> Intresting that you say you have more than one higher self, I would really be intrested in some more information about this.


The jigsaw puzzle fits nicely. I like the beauty of that concept. But, for me this union of all these selves doesn't really have a place in my scheme of things. I don't see any of these selves as being truly existant in any way. They are basically figments of the imagination, built up by tons of conditioning to believe in a self. But, this is Magick...at least in the more primal sense, there is alot of wonder about the whole process. This is Obsessional to a degree that a certain energy is built up around a thing, to give it some workable degree. Magick can work at levels undetected, and does this often to people who don't really have any connection with the occult. So, these selves through time gain some sort of reality, though one that isn't really real, whatever the hell that means.

So, I don't know why I went on that long ramble. I could have just as easily of said "I say I have more than one higher self based on my experiences thus far with lower selves, and just how there seems to be a pattern in many things. It is both a feeling based on what has been done by me thus far, evidence (though I think evidence is a flimsy excuse for anything) and just by it's simplicity and natural feel. Plus, I think when you have more colors (higher selves) I'll enjoy and appreciate (understand) my painting (life).

----------


## bakeneko

Only names, use at own risk (!!!). I will not provide seals etc.

Rurallel
Dithdljah
Sadohel
Naphotel
Phamugiah
Thatumel
Jbrah
Jbodel
Cabuel
Ahloiah
Wygel
Sasyel
Fajuviah
Jburiah
Robafel
Rebuiah
Ruhiah
Vuchapel
Uguon
Ygumiah
Wugiah
Erhaliah
Zuguel
Ququel
Vobipon
Povevel
Rizobiah
Nivazol
Zerozel
Dehuvel
Lebakel
Hariasan
Ahihuje
Jahahel
Ahikavek
Ledamen
Ahamiah
Leaher
Jezaia
Lehaha
Likami
Janiel
Habivue
Hihaleja
Lahisea
Lirea
Hilaasa
Lahemi
Luheve
Lineda
Hasiahah
Ahimami
Laenan
Lahetin
Jahabem
Jelop
Hamiman
Lelajai
Haleraha
Ralezim
Lebamu
Elhiah
Elnujana
Hihem
Hawamad
Elkanam
Jelaje
Hajubah
Elhor
Jhamabai
Lejah
Hamium
----
72

----------


## isis

> Only names, use at own risk (!!!). I will not provide seals etc.
> 
> Rurallel
> Dithdljah
> Sadohel
> Naphotel
> Phamugiah
> Thatumel
> Jbrah
> ...



thank you names is all i ask for i really dont need the seals.. thank you verey much..

----------


## bakeneko

You are welcome.

----------


## Enlilki

Bakeneko, where do these names come from?

----------


## bakeneko

A little (more than obvious) hint:
Poke Runyon connects the 72 goetia spirits with the 72 Shem-ha-mephoresh angels.
Besides both being 72... seeing them as mirroring each other is wrong.
Above are the actual negative Shem-ha-mephoresh entities as derived by the German Kabbalist Silias. Now this was not a hint anymore, but somewhat more (still without saying everything though).

----------


## Enlilki

Thanks for the clues, I ended up googling some of it to get some more insight.... why do people have to make things so complicated is all I can think lol

----------


## Reinga

> The jigsaw puzzle fits nicely. I like the beauty of that concept. But, for me this union of all these selves doesn't really have a place in my scheme of things. I don't see any of these selves as being truly existant in any way. They are basically figments of the imagination, built up by tons of conditioning to believe in a self. But, this is Magick...at least in the more primal sense, there is alot of wonder about the whole process. This is Obsessional to a degree that a certain energy is built up around a thing, to give it some workable degree. Magick can work at levels undetected, and does this often to people who don't really have any connection with the occult. So, these selves through time gain some sort of reality, though one that isn't really real, whatever the hell that means.
> 
> So, I don't know why I went on that long ramble. I could have just as easily of said "I say I have more than one higher self based on my experiences thus far with lower selves, and just how there seems to be a pattern in many things. It is both a feeling based on what has been done by me thus far, evidence (though I think evidence is a flimsy excuse for anything) and just by it's simplicity and natural feel. Plus, I think when you have more colors (higher selves) I'll enjoy and appreciate (understand) my painting (life).


I like the idea that the selves are fragments of imagination and that they manifest them selves into reality from the imagination this is very similer to my views on god's and such. I've never really heard much talk of more than one "higher self" but to be honest I think the idea of the higher self has been mixed in with to much "new age" and the origional meaning has been some what lost. To me the idea of the higher self is knowing the whole "self" both angels and deamons.

----------


## bakeneko

> Thanks for the clues, I ended up googling some of it to get some more insight.... why do people have to make things so complicated is all I can think lol


That is the way it is  :Wink:  Yay for complicated occultism  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lokia_Zos

Yeah, the ideas surrounding the higher self are full of new age concepts. But the very concept itself is pretty old...but I see it as a development that went along with monotheism, and more to the point a certain amount of dualism. This is my problem with it. I really don't like talk of higher or lower, I might prefer something less concrete like skillfull and unskillfull.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Yeah, the ideas surrounding the higher self are full of new age concepts. But the very concept itself is pretty old...but I see it as a development that went along with monotheism, and more to the point a certain amount of dualism. This is my problem with it. I really don't like talk of higher or lower, I might prefer something less concrete like skillfull and unskillfull.





As a Theosophist I believe that all beings and their higher selves are immortal, the lower personalities are not conscious of the eternal part and our physical, emotional, and lower parts will actually rot and perish. Ain't life complicated sometimes? LOL.

----------


## Reinga

> Yeah, the ideas surrounding the higher self are full of new age concepts. But the very concept itself is pretty old...but I see it as a development that went along with monotheism, and more to the point a certain amount of dualism. This is my problem with it. I really don't like talk of higher or lower, I might prefer something less concrete like skillfull and unskillfull.


It really has been kicked through the mud of the "new age". Skill or maybe results is what it all boils down to in the end, how much progress one is making, all this talk about "higher self" just clouds everything and causes alot of people to get lost in terms rather than making progress.

That said I couldn't really think of a better way to discribe my first point, it's also still a work in progress just something I thought I'd bring up to try and discribe deamon from my personal opinion.

I think we may have gone a bit off topic but oh well.

----------


## isis

It dose not matter post as you like

----------


## VIRAL

why not listen to your own subconcious for some material? just start making up some interesting sounding names and use them as entities. many "demons" and spirits were created, or rather revealed themselves this way, for example shakespeare's flibbertygibbit. also of interest are japanese shintoist demons and chinese buddhist demons, although i dont like mara vey much. i am also using a demon's name in a story, his name is "brithe" and the character is an old man who tells tall tales. birith is a goetic demon known to be a liar, that's where i got the name.

----------


## isis

i have over 100+ of thouse names hun i jest wanted more so i can put more..

----------

